# language utilisé par le terminal



## _gromit_ (20 Décembre 2002)

Quel est le langage utilisé par le terminal ?
est-ce celà que l'on appelle POSIX ?

où trouver de la documentation simple et claire pour un débutant dessus ?

et encore un question plus _pratique_ pour la route :
lorsque je fais un *uptime* j'obtiens un truc du genre _ 6:46PM  up 12:08, 2 users, load averages: 1.54, 0.82, 0.67_, comment extraire dans la même ligne de commande une des données qui est en sortie, par exemple l'uptime (12:08) ou encore le load average des 5 dernières minutes (0.67) ?

merci d'avance


----------



## maousse (20 Décembre 2002)

définition de posix , je ne sais absolument pas ce que c'est, mais je n'en ai jamais entendu parler à propos de mac os x....

je ne vais pas bien parler, mais le language utilisé par le terminal est celui du shell tcsh (c'est le shell par défaut d'os x)

pour apprendre à s'en servir, les excellentes traductions de  projectmega sont un must


----------



## _gromit_ (20 Décembre 2002)

cool


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Décembre 2002)

_gromit_:&lt;/font&gt;&lt;hr /&gt;[b a dit:
			
		

> et encore un question plus _pratique_ pour la route :
> lorsque je fais un *uptime* j'obtiens un truc du genre _ 6:46PM  up 12:08, 2 users, load averages: 1.54, 0.82, 0.67_, comment extraire dans la même ligne de commande une des données qui est en sortie, par exemple l'uptime (12:08) ou encore le load average des 5 dernières minutes (0.67) ?
> [/b]<hr /></blockquote>
> 
> ...


----------



## _gromit_ (21 Décembre 2002)

merci


----------

